#  Alternativmedizin >   Traubenkernöl und Papaya-Enzyme gegen Krebs ? >

## kiki

...da meine freundin an brustkrebs erkrankt ist ,möchte damit aber auch keine unnötige hoffnung erwecken,bin ich interessiert an dieser info:  *Traubenkernöl plus Papaya-Enzyme gegen Krebs* (Pressespiegel)  Ärzte der Uni-Frauenklinik Gießen berichten 26.04.2006 - 11:07 Uhr Hamburg (ots) - Hochkonzentriertes Traubenkernöl- und Kümmelöl, kombiniert mit Enzymen aus tropischem Papaya-Extrakt, kann die Entwicklung bösartiger Geschwülste drosseln und verbessert wahrscheinlich dadurch die Lebensqualität von Krebspatienten. Ärzte der Uni-Frauenklinik Gießen berichten: Bereits nach achttägiger Anwendung der neuartigen Kombination (KP-Kapseln, Apotheken) empfanden 97 Prozent der befragten Brustkrebspatientinnen, dass es ihnen deutlich besser gehe - dies im Verlauf intensiver chemotherapeutischer Behandlung.    Professor Dr. Karsten Münstedt, Krebsmediziner an der Uni-Frauenklinik Gießen: "Den Patientinnen kommt unter Umständen das günstige Zusammenwirken von Heilpflanzenölen und pflanzlichen Enzymen zugute. Sie ertragen die oft schweren Nebenwirkungen der Chemotherpie deutlich besser. Traubenkernöl wirkt neueren Studien zufolge möglicherweise auch direkt auf den Tumor." Eine Schlüsselrolle spielt nach jüngsten Untersuchungen die im Traubenkernöl enthaltene Substanz Procyanidin. An der Universität Porto fanden protugiesische Wissenschaftler bei experimentellen Studien heraus, dass Procyanidin das Wachstum von Brustkrebszellen hemmen kann.Zudem wurde in anderen wissenschaftlichen Studien festgestellt: Proteoloytische Enzyme, beispielsweise aus der Papaya, können Entzündungsvorgänge im Körper unterdrücken, wirken dadurch der Ausbreitung bösartiger Erkrankungen entgegen. Professor Münstedt: "Entzündungshemmende Enzymtherapie, kombiniert mit den Eigenschaften der Procyanidine, bietet eine vielversprechende Ergänzung der Krebstherapie. Wir planen weitere eigene Untersuchungen, gerade in Anbetracht der wachsenden Nachfrage durch betroffene Patienten." Traubenkernöl-haltige Enzymkombinationen werden von Krebspatienten an der Uni-Klinik Gießen seit über drei Jahren angewandt. Pressekontakt:  Junge Hansa GmbH 040/390 60 10   Mit freundlicher Empfehlung von MED-Magazin.de (*http://www.medmagazin.de/*) und Doc-Advertising.de (*http://www.doc-advertising.de/*)    ...was haltet ihr davon ? g.kiki

----------


## Teetante

Wie bei allem. bitte unbedingt mit den behandelnden Ärzten sprechen und nichts eigenmächtig dazunehmen, vor allem nicht bei Krebserkrankungen! 
Gruß, Teetante

----------


## kiki

danke dir teekanne, 
....hatte gedacht das vielleicht jemand schon etwas darüber gehört hätte .
werde meiner freundin diesen artikel senden ,mal sehen was ihr arzt dazu sagt. 
lg kiki

----------


## Brigitte2

Hallo,
ich habe Krebs ( Plattenephitel Karzinom der Uvula und Lungenkrebs ). Es wurden alle Tumore entfernt und ich bekomme auch keine weitere Behandlung. Allerdings werde regelmässige Nachuntersuchungen vorgenommen. Jetzt würde ich gerne über die Ernährung auch mein Immunsystem stärken und habe von dem Traubenkernöl und Papaya gehört. Wer kann mir in dieser Richtung Vorschläge machen? :s_thumbup:  Ich bedanke mich im voraus für alle Antworten.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Brigitte,  
man wird Dir sicher bei diesem link weiter helfen können: http://www.biokrebs-heidelberg.de/ 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## JoHanna22

> Hallo,
> ich habe Krebs ( Plattenephitel Karzinom der Uvula und Lungenkrebs ). Es wurden alle Tumore entfernt und ich bekomme auch keine weitere Behandlung. Allerdings werde regelmässige Nachuntersuchungen vorgenommen. Jetzt würde ich gerne über die Ernährung auch mein Immunsystem stärken und habe von dem Traubenkernöl und Papaya gehört. Wer kann mir in dieser Richtung Vorschläge machen? Ich bedanke mich im voraus für alle Antworten.

 Oh ja, gut, dass ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin  :Smiley:  Ich interessiere  mich auch für die Wirkung von Traubenkernöl (auch unabhängig von  Papaya). Brigitte, hast du schon mal mit deinem Arzt über das Öl gesprochen? Oder hat schon irgendwer in dem Bereich Erfahrung gesammelt?

----------


## JoHanna22

Noch ein Nachtrag zu meinem vorherigen Post: Wo kauft ihr denn euer Traubenkernöl immer? Hab jetzt schon ne Weile gesucht, aber es gibt ja massig Angebote im Internet. Oder sollte ich lieber in nen Bioladen gehen? Irgendwer ne Empfehlung für mich?

----------


## JoHanna22

Schade, dass niemand was weiß  :Sad:  Hab mir jetzt jedenfalls dieses Traubenkernöl hier bestellt. Kennt jemand den Shop und hat schon irgendwelche positive/negative Erfahrungen gemacht? Kann euch ja berichten, ob das Öl tatsächlich so toll war, wie angepriesen wird.  
Gruß, Johanna

----------


## Pianoman

@_johanna_ 22 
Es ist ganz einfach, JoHanna: Es gibt - bis auf den kurzen, von einer Werbeagentur 2006 lancierten Artikel - keine tragfähigen Nachweise für eine besondere Wirkung des Traubenkernöls, d.h. seines Bestandteils *Procyanidin* im Zusammenhang mit Krebserkrankungen. Insofern werden Sie auch keine Jubelarien über dieses Öl erhalten.   
Ich mach´s mir mal einfach, zumal mir auch keine anderen Erkenntnisse vorliegen, und zitiere Wikipedia:    

> OPC (oligomere Procyanidine) werden als Bestandteil von *Nahrungsergänzungmitteln* auf den Markt gebracht, wobei die in diesem Zusammenhang aufgestellten  *Werbeaussagen*, insbesondere die *Behauptungen zu gesundheitlichen und  physiologischen Wirkungen*, mit Hinblick auf einen gesicherten  naturwissenschaftlichen oder medizinischen Erkenntnisstand *in weiten  Teilen nicht haltbar* sind. 
>  Das Bundesverwaltungsgericht hat festgestellt, dass OPC-haltige Mittel nicht generell als *Funktionsarzneimittel * einzustufen seien, da *keine verlässlichen wissenschaftlichen Studien*  über *eine signifikante Wirkung* auf den menschlichen Organismus  existieren und somit nicht von einer *pharmakologischen Wirksamkeit* ausgegangen werden dürfe.

 Als Salatöl ist es aber schmackhaft.

----------


## JoHanna22

Danke Pianoman für den Hinweis auf den Artikel. Ist auf jeden Fall interessant zu lesen. 
Trotzdem werde ich das Traubenkernöl mal ganz unvoreingenommen testen. Ich denke, dass jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln sollte. Man sollte ja nie nie sagen  :Smiley:

----------


## jule2000

Hallo Kiki,
wenn ich mir die vorigen Antworten durchlese, dann tasten die meisten doch im Dunkeln, wie es bei Krebsmedikamenten seit hundert Jahren schon ist und auch weiterhin sein wird, denn es werden immer nur die Symptome behandelt. Ich kenne nur eine Therapie, die wirklich an die Ursachen der Krebserkrankung geht, und die nachweislich auch schon viele Menschen geheilt hat.
Lese mal auf dieser Seite Näheres darüber:  _Und zack, jule2000, ist der Link zum groben Unfug gelöscht.  
Sie wollen doch nicht Mitschuld haben am garantiert qualvollen Tod von Krebserkrankten, die sich diesem Unsinn zuwenden, oder?  
Wollen Sie doch? Dann sind Sie hier aber falsch. 
Pianoman, Ihr aufmerksamer Moderator. _    
Ich hoffe hiermit dir und vielen anderen geholfen zu haben.

----------


## jacekw

Enzyme und Traubenkernöl werden in der komplementären Behandlung eingesetzt.  
Enzyme stimulieren und unterstützen Immunsystem,
können Metastasierung mindern und helfen gegen Nebenwirkungen von Chemotherapie.
Am besten ist eine Kombination von mehreren Enzymen (Papaya gehört dazu) die 
eiweißspaltende Wirkung zeigen.
Unbeding auf leeren Magen nemen. 
Ausführliche Informationen: Enzyme in Krebstherapie 
.

----------

